# Slab Bulk Grain Buy?



## flano (20/9/11)

there was talk of it at the meet up.

anyone keen ?

should this be in the bulk buy section of the forum?


----------



## hoppy2B (20/9/11)

Should you be using capitals to start a sentence? :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/11)

he's probably on an iPhone unlike me :lol: 

If you trawl through the Bulk Buy section you should be able to work out what previous buys covered your area and maybe pm a couple of the guys to see if they are interested in kicking off another one.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (20/9/11)

Are we talking bags of grain?
I'm keen if it is Melbourne based??



beernorks said:


> there was talk of it at the meet up.
> 
> anyone keen ?
> 
> should this be in the bulk buy section of the forum?


----------



## donburke (20/9/11)

beernorks said:


> there was talk of it at the meet up.
> 
> anyone keen ?
> 
> should this be in the bulk buy section of the forum?




if non shire residents are allowed to participate i'm in for 6 bags


----------



## Blackapple (20/9/11)

beernorks said:


> there was talk of it at the meet up.
> 
> anyone keen ?
> 
> should this be in the bulk buy section of the forum?


I'd be keen.
Guess we could nut out a plan at Glenns place next month.

Jordan


----------



## manticle (20/9/11)

Muscovy said:


> Are we talking bags of grain?
> I'm keen if it is Melbourne based??



NSW mate


----------



## Plastic Man (21/9/11)

I'm in for a bag.


----------



## stux (22/9/11)

Refer donburke's bulk buy for how it's done 

The 24hr window!


----------



## donburke (22/9/11)

Stux said:


> Refer donburke's bulk buy for how it's done
> 
> The 24hr window!



LOL, the grain should have been on the back of the truck and on its way to sydney by now


----------



## SG9090 (22/9/11)

Im in for 3 or 4 bags

Shane


----------



## stux (22/9/11)

Where would pickup be from?


----------



## beerbog (22/9/11)

bump :beerbang:


----------



## flano (11/10/11)

we should discuss this on Saturday.
Maybe write a few things down...you know how things can get.
I am getting close to needing some more grain...I can get the odd small bags locally but rather get the 25kg bags for my base malt.

do craftbrewer offer milling of grain in bulk buys?


----------



## kjparker (11/10/11)

donburke said:


> if non shire residents are allowed to participate i'm in for 6 bags


me too...

I'd be in for a bag or two.....


----------



## stux (16/1/12)

FWIW,

I'm currently organising a Sydney Grain Bulk Buy

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=61629


----------

